# Moose



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

My best friend for almost 17 years went to look for his cousin Daysi today. The silence around here is deafening.


----------



## SCS_Bg_Hunter (Oct 27, 2019)

Oh man, I'm sorry to hear that. I went through that myself last July, i still haven't gotten over it. It seems it gets harder every time.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

That’s a bummer man. I’m sorry. I recently lost my buddy of 10 years Hemi a golden lab in November. I know how ya feel but X2 is much harder. Hang in there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Goshawk (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

That's tough, sorry to hear....


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Sorry for your loss - sad deal!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

That sucks! So sad to hear. Wishing you and the Family piece of mind and may your hearts and mind be filled with joy and love remembering the good times you had together for 17 years!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## Packfish (Oct 30, 2007)

My condolences- we continue to do it time and time again knowing the sorrow but what they bring into our lives is priceless.


----------



## Natural Born Killer (Oct 29, 2015)

Daysi then Moose in less than a month, 

I am so sorry to find out about this, our heartfelt and sincere condolences.
We have 7 waiting at Rainbow Bridge for us, 44 years later we still talk about the first one we lost, along with all of the rest of them, especially during hunting season, or when the family gets together. 

"So long gone from our life but never absent from our hearts."

OUR THOUGHTS AND PRAYERS GO OUT TO YOU AND YOUR FAMILY,


----------

